# Comment supprimer ASK



## bernie14 (20 Septembre 2014)

Ce système apparaît systématiquement lorsque je sollicite Google sur mon MBA , et me dirige sur des réponses commerciales systématiquement .
Comment ce débarrasser de ce virus, qui m empêche de consulter vers l application de Google tout simplement
Merci





*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## HenryP (20 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Sur Windows je le supprime avec " AdwCleaner de Xplode ". 
Je ne sais pas si c'est valable pour le Mac.


----------



## bernie14 (20 Septembre 2014)

merci , mais j ai quelques doute venant du monde PC .merci


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2014)

le descriptif laconique ne decrit pas grand chose
ASK ?
" ce systeme"?
qu'entends tu par ca?

l'application google?
(quelle application google? l'application  google drive? un plug?)

--
Si comme ca pourrrait etre le cas tu ne parles que de  pubs ou redirection vers des sites non désirés , preciser


et en ce cas tu serais dans la situation multitraitée et multi résolue d'adware choppé par une extension naze ou appli chargée sur site foireux  genre softonic ou downloadpointcom


----------



## bernie14 (20 Septembre 2014)

merci pour la leçon sur la formulation de ma question succinte que tu as parfaitement compris malgré la terminologie abusive employée.
tu m'as en son temps tres souvent aidé pour de multiples questions , j'aurais apprecié qu'apres la semonce tu me souffle la solution... 
en effet il s'agit bien du ASK que tu cites "probleme multi traité" dis-tu ? mais ou? (sans doute recolté sur softronic.)
cordialement 
bernie


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2014)

j'ai pourtant donné la piste corespondant à une des possibilités du descriptif flou

SI ce sont des pubs et ou redirections c'est un adware
et des fils sur les adware et méthodes d&#8217;éradication il y en a des dizaines  depuis des mois
(ouverts par ceux qui ne font pas de recherche et créent un n eme fil :mouais 

les  fils recents redonnant  en boucle, encore et encore   les meilleures solutions du moment dont un desinstalleur nettoyeur  efficace

methode manuelle et outil là
http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/


----------



## Locke (21 Septembre 2014)

Par défaut, on commence toujours par regarder dans les extensions de ses navigateurs _(si c'est le cas)_ et voir si par hasard il n'y aurait une extension louche _(cas assez classique)_. Ensuite, on passe aux méthodes proposées plus haut.


----------



## bernie14 (22 Septembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'ai pourtant donné la piste corespondant à une des possibilités du descriptif flou :
> 
> j ai utilisé  adwaremedic mais s il reussi ailleurs , sur ASK , c est inefficace.
> 
> ...


----------

